# Aberdeen Support



## happyfeet22

Hello all

After our successful meeting last month just wanted to remind you that there will be another fertility support group held in the Fertility Clinic in the Aberdeen Maternity Hospital on Monday the 27th of Aug at 6pm.  Please come along and meet others who may be experiencing the same problems as yourself.

See you there
smurf


----------



## tazza_uk

Hi smurf

Is it in the McGilvary Centre or in the Clinic itself?!

Thanks 

xxx


----------



## happyfeet22

Hi sorry for late reply it is in the clinic itself in the waiting room as this is much more comfy! Hope to see you there.

X


----------



## twinkle123

Just wanted to say how happy I am that there is now a support group in Aberdeen. After finally falling pregnant after struggling to conceive for 8 years, I wish there had been one when I needed it. Talking and sharing stories with others going through the same really does make things easier. Good luck to everyone and hope your dreams come true!   
x


----------



## tazza_uk

The group has only been running a couple of sessions so far so there is only 2 other couples attend.  It has been advertised in the clinic so maybe/hopefully some others may come along.

Everyone is at completely different stages, so at times it can be helpful to discuss things with someone who understands!

Congrats on your dream coming true twinkle123.


----------



## emmymac

I have just descovered we need IVF with ICSY and am scared and confused! So much to learn and decide. Do we wait 3yrs for NHS funding or try to borrow the money to self fund at £4,000!?? Anyone in the same situation? x


----------



## emmymac

We have only just descovered this week we need IVF with ICSY and am really confused, so many questions! When is your next support meeting?


----------



## tazza_uk

hi emmymac

the next meeting is on Monday 29th October at 6pm in the fertility centre small waiting room.

look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi Ladies, 

After seeing the advertisement at the clinic, i decided to go along last night. I'm so glad i did, it was reassuring for me know I'm not alone. It helps to talk face to face with others.
I hope to see you all there next meeting. 

Sarah.


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi, i would like to say self fund if you really can.


----------



## starrynight

Hiya am not sure how it works if u self fund 1st. When i has ivf am sure i waited 18months on the waiting list but iwas on clomid and getting iui before that so to me i didnt seem to long. Did the clinic tell you it was a 3 year waiting list? It all depends on your age ect if u want to wait or self fund sorry am not that much help but the whole ivf/icsi is such a rollercoaster am sure the other girls will pop on soon that have self funded before there nhs shot x


----------



## starrynight

Sarah good luck for the 2ww x


----------



## Need1Miracle

Thank you starrynight, it's such a process, us ladies that have to do IVF are so brave.

x


----------



## tazza_uk

Its great that Aberdeen finally has a support group set up!


----------



## tazza_uk

Hi Ladies,

We are now on the list for IVF.   Consultant advised that she didn't see any point in trying the other avenues first, as she doubted they would have any impact. Shocked doesn't even come close!

Have a different consultant looking over my file, i guess i clutching at straws hoping they will say something different.

Would love to be able to speak to others who understand!

Hope all is well, or as well as can be on this emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## Jay7L7

Hello girls  ,
Have only recently joined (intro to me in the newbie section) so still just learning how to post messages etc.    Like you tazza_uk would love to chat to others who understand this often overwhelming emotional rollercoaster.    Would it be ok to PM you with a proper hello (if i can work out how?!!).
Jay xx


----------



## tazza_uk

Jay7L7

More than welcome to anytime!

There is a support group held on the last monday of every month in the fertility clinic. 6pm on 26th this month.  

Maybe see everyone there.


----------



## Jay7L7

Thanks tazza_uk - I have sent you a PM now, hope it reaches you ok.  If it doesn't, can you let me know!  Thanks also for the support group info x


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi Jay welcome, i went to the last meeting and it was very helpful. Hope to speak to you soon. 

Sarah.


----------



## Jay7L7

Hi Sarah, thanks for your welcome message.  Be really nice to speak to you too  
Jay x


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi Jay, I've a bit of experience with the ICSI so i hope i can help, even support. One thing that i was grateful for was the support from ladies through this website.  

Sarah.


----------



## Jay7L7

Thanks Sarah.

Totally agree, this forum is so helpful  

Jay x


----------



## tazza_uk

Hello Ladies!!!

How is everyone on this freezing cold day?!

There has been a meeting set up on Saturday at Food Story on Rose Street, Aberdeen at 1pm.  Everyone welcome!!!

Ill also post this message on a new thread, just to make sure no one misses it.

Look foward to seeing people there!

Thanks.


----------



## twinkle123

A quick message before I go to bed:
Just wanted to say that I would definitely recommend those of you going through treatment meeting together. I've met some wonderful people on here who I think of as some of my closest friends who I meet up with. Don't know what I would do without them and their advice (you all know who you are!!!)
Getting all soppy and emotional now. Night night!
x


----------



## happyfeet22

Hi All

Im so glad the support group has recieved such a positive response, just wanted to let you know that there isnt a meeting in Dec due to all things christmassy!!  For those who atempted to come in Nov Im so sorry that the room wasnt available, this has now been sorted and I promise it wont happen agian.  We will be meeting up again on Jan 28th we would really love to see you there, if in the meantime you need to get in touch please do.

Sarah xxxx


----------



## happyfeet22

Hello and Happy New Year All

I hope to see you at the Aberdeen Support group on Monday the 28th of Jan in the Mac Centre just below the fertility clininc in the Aberdeen Maternity Hospital.  I will be there before 6 to greet people so dont worry to much about finding the room as I will find you and I will put up plenty of poster ect.  We are a small informal group so please come along or get in touch if you would like any more info.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi Sarah, 

I will see you there. 

Sarah


----------



## tazza_uk

Hi Ladies, 

We should be there, as long as i dont forget!

Fingers crossed the snow has gone by then.


----------



## happyfeet22

Hi All

Hope you can make the group on Monday the 25th of February.  It will be in one of the small rooms in the Macgillivary Centre below the Fertility Clinic in the Aberdeen Maternity Hospital (well sign posted!).  It runs on the last Monday of the month at 6pm until about 8 or earlier if you need to leave.  It is an open group and you do not need to attend every month you can just turn up and be amongst others who may be experiencing some of the same uncertainties as yourself.

If you would like any more info please just get in touch.


----------



## tazza_uk

Hi all, 

Sorry for the short notice, a few ladies are getting together for a yap.

Tomorrow (Thursday 25th April) in Aberdeen at 7pm.  Anyone who fancies it please give me a shout for full details. 

Thanks, look forward to meeting people!

xxx


----------



## Dunc23

Hi Tazza,
Only just saw this, i'm not on here to much yet  I'm waiting patiently for my protocol to come in post.
Hope you had a good catch up.
X


----------



## tazza_uk

Hi Dunc23,

yes it was good. thanks.

For the next meeting, we will try and give more notice.  It was short notice due to holidays.

When is it you are due to start?

xxx


----------



## Dunc23

Hi,

Got my protocol yesterday, start my noresthisterone on Thurs for a week. Turns out my 1st 3 scans land on my days off, phew!
Just less explaining to do, hope i'm with lucky with the rest  

Just hoping I make it all the way and don't have to abandon, quite excited now.

Dunc.X


----------



## mags123

Is there still a support group in Aberdeen? And if so what is the format?

Would be nice to speak to people in the same boat.


----------



## tazza_uk

Hi mags123,

yes there is still a group.  there is the one held at the Macgilvary centre in the hospital, last Monday of every month which happyfeet22 reminds us of!There is also a few of the ladies (and some gents) get together for a chat whenever we fancy really  

Completely understand, its great speaking to others who do actually understand.  We are all at different points in treatment, so there is always someone to talk to!

A couple of us are trying to arrange a meet up before the one at the end of the month.  Maybe this is something that would be of interest to you? Feel free to mail me anytime.


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi ladies, 

Hoping to meet you all very soon. I'm just waiting for my go ahead to start the Norethisterone which is the least of my favourite drugs. 

Wishing you every success Dunc, fingers crossed. 

XX


----------



## Dunc23

Hey,
I just came off the norithisterone last sun, scan today and still no
Period. Did test last night and BFP! In shock, we are so happy. Timing eh?! Phew. Good luck.x


----------



## happyfeet22

Hi All

Please come along to the Aberdeen Support group at 6pm in the Mac Centre (below the Ferility Clinic in the Aberdeen Maternity Hospital).  We are a small informal group, an love to welcome new attedees.

Please get in touch for more info.

Sarah xx


----------



## tazza_uk

Hi Sarah, 

We will be there!!!

Cheers for the reminder.

xxx


----------

